# Thought on Ariens Deluxe Track ST28LET (28") 254cc



## attml (Nov 17, 2014)

I just broke down and got a Ariens Deluxe Track ST28LET (28") 254cc from Snowblowers by Jacks. I have to say they were very easy to deal with and I had the new machine at my door 4 days after I ordered it. I had a Toro 824XL that I had for 18 years that had become unreliable last year. It seemed like no mater how I made adjustments to the carborator or to what degree I ran it choked I would in inevitably get to the top of my 1/8th of a mile driveway and it would crap out. I would have to muscle it through the snow back to basement to work on it only to have it happen again. Finally, I said enough and broke down and got the Deluxe Track 28. It was fairly easy to set up but the instruction book that came with it was semi-worthless! After assembly, I plugged it in and it started up on the first push of the button. Turned the choke off and it ran nice and smooth from the start. As others have stated during my research, it was a little tough to turn (at least on dry ground). Unless there is a trick I haven't figure out yet that allows you to lock one track for turning it seems like muscle it left or muscle it right steering? I am very happy that I got the track model this time around. My driveway is very steep. With the Toro going uphill it always wanted to pop a wheelie. It was difficult to clamp down the auger handle and the self propelled handle and have to "pull up" on the handle bars to prevent a wheelie walking up the steep driveway, especially when it was slippery. The new Ariens track model didn't want to pop a wheelie at all which is awesome. Also, somewhere I thought I had read that only the Track 30 models came with handwarmers? For some reason my Track 28 has them which I am thrilled about! It gets cold out on that hill along the shores of the Severn River when there is a cold wind blowing from the NW accross the river! All in all, the Ariens Deluxe Track ST28LET (28") 254cc looks like it is going to be an awesome unit! Can't wait for some snow!!! I haven't seen too many reviews from folks here on the board about the Ariens Deluxe Track ST28LET (28") 254cc specifically (usually more reviews on the wheeled models). I would love to here from some other people who have my exact model. Any gotchas, reviews, good experiences, bad experiences, adjustments that helped performance, etc.. Thanks!!!

Thanks, Mark


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome...

Here is a video I found of your new Ariens,looks good


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm running a tracked Honda. I find it easier to turn when you put your weight on the back of the hand grips. Takes the pressure off the front of the tracks a bit and makes it easier to turn. Hope this helps.


----------



## attml (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you very much for the replies!

Vmaxed - great video - thanks for sharing!

tinter - thank you for the tip on turning - I will give it a try!

Anybody else - I would love to hear feed back from owners of this model and more videos would be awesome!

Mark


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

tinter said:


> I'm running a tracked Honda. I find it easier to turn when you put your weight on the back of the hand grips. Takes the pressure off the front of the tracks a bit and makes it easier to turn. Hope this helps.


I had a 8 26 tracked Craftsman for 18 years and all ways turns great with only weight on the back of the tracks, Never had a track come off, just felt like a new one was needed so I went to a red Toro 1128


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mark


----------



## attml (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------

